# Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Utah Jazz



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns]** (45-20)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *J. Jones* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​






 * @*



















*[Utah Jazz] * *(31-35) *​

*PG * *D. Williams * - *SG* *M. Palacio* -* SF* *A. Kirilenko* - *PF* *C. Boozer* - *C* *M. Okur*


*
Jazz Individual Stats* 





*Tuesday, March 21st - 10:30PM ET/8:30PM PT - TV [TNT]- Delta Center - Salt Lake City, UT*​ 









* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *[108.3] [42.3] [26.6] * 
*Opponents*- *[101.6] [45.7] [18.3] 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]* *S. Marion [21.6]* 
* [Rebounds]* *S. Marion [12.3]* 
*[Assists] * *S. Nash [10.8] * 
*[FG%]* *B. Diaw [52.3] * 
*[FT%]* *S.Nash [92.6] * 
*[3PT%] * *L. Barbosa  [46.7]* 
*[Blocks]* *S. Marion [1.9] * 
*[Steals]* *S. Marion [1.9] * 







*Jazz Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Utah* *[90.8] [42.1] [21.1] * 
* Opponents* *[94.4] [38.6] [18.2] *

*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]** M. Okur] [17.9] * 
*[Rebounds* *M. Okur]* *[9.1] * 
*[Assists] * *D. Williams] 4.0 * 
*[FG%]* *M. Harpring] [46.8] * 
*[FT%]* *M. Okur * *[79.0]*
*]3PT%]* *D. Williams [39.9]* 
*[Blocks]* *A. Kirilenko [3.0] * 
*[Steals]* *[D. Williams [0.8]*​


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yay national T.V.

This should be a lose for the jazz. But who knows with this jazz team, they are so inconsistant. They can beat top teams and lose to bottom teams.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Go Suns!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Jazz can't defend Suns, they can defend the Pistons, but no way you guys are going to lose this on National TV.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I hope not!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> I hope not!


Hey if you do though, I know how you feel. :banana: 

Clippers got beat twice in a row on National TV.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Hey if you do though, I know how you feel. :banana:
> 
> Clippers got beat twice in a row on National TV.


once by utah :clown:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Looks like a tough game for the Suns, Okur is playing extremely well and Deron Williams too.

Suns... Still missing that big body inside...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good God we've missed a lot of open shots. This is horrible. Jazz have been playing inspired too.

Kirilenko has been a monster too. Damn.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I had to use both of my hands and feet to count how many WIDE OPEN treys we missed -.- Why the hell do we always play down to the sub-par teams... this is getting annoying. We looked like turtles in that 2nd half, instead of speed demons -.-


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I had to use both of my hands and feet to count how many WIDE OPEN treys we missed -.- Why the hell do we always play down to the sub-par teams... this is getting annoying. We looked like turtles in that 2nd half, instead of speed demons -.-



well you played down against the jazz, just like the pistons, mavs, nets, grizzles, nets, clippers, ect. did to the jazz.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I dont think we played down to them. I think Jazz turned it up on us. And also doesn't help when we miss open shots too. Jazz just did a great job though as well.

AK OWNED Marion tonight.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Bad game. Congrats to the Jazz.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, this was a total shocker, I expected Phoenix to at least win... my Clippers got handled last night, and now Phoenix too...

What a bad night...

Oh yeah, Knicks lost to... but that's no surprise...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyway, 4 more wins till a playoff clincher. Unless Hornets lose again.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Oh yeah, Knicks lost to... but that's no surprise...




:cheers:


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

It happens is all I can say about last night. We have to stop getting out rebounded!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

conspicuous of his absence, I bet Sunsfan turned it off in the 3rd qrter :biggrin:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

lol. It was pretty rough to watch.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The 3rd quarter was the biggest scoring quarter for the jazz in a long long time. (37 points) You guys just shot so fast that the jazz had more time. The jazz are a half court team, and they got more half court attemps by the suns giving up the ball or shooting bad that quarter.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> conspicuous of his absence, I bet Sunsfan turned it off in the 3rd qrter :biggrin:


lol

I didn't get to watch the game. 

I definately need to take responsibility for this loss. 

Sorry guys....=(






:biggrin:


----------

